# Cute pictures!



## sarasmithhh

My mom thinks rats are nasty and gross and I don't see how! Post some cute pictures of your babies😊


----------



## lovemyfurries

Ah that's such a cute pic! I don't know how anyone can think they're nasty or gross


----------



## lovemyfurries

Helping mum sort a tangled pile of jewelry. 

Pic with older sister


----------



## sarah424

That photo is too cute! I know how you feel, everyone is just completely shocked I got rats, but I keep a bunch of cute photos on hand to show how sweet they are  I hope this thread takes off I would love a thread to just look through cute photos of everyone's rats!


----------



## Nic

Aww! they're all adorable! - My Mum and Dad were wary of them when i wanted some 8 years ago, but they wouldn't live without them now! 


























All of my old HLD boy Jeffrey <3


----------



## sarasmithhh

It's so funny to see people's faces when I end up showing them more than 10 pictures of my rat


----------



## mimsy

View attachment 179073
Buttercup and Goose

View attachment 179081
Monkey

View attachment 179089
Babies


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies

One of my younger lads, Arthur! He seems the most willing to have pictures taken


----------



## lovemyfurries

Eeee they are so cute. All of them... But Jeffrey, oh my word those pics are way too precious!


----------



## Dan203

Just took this one of two of my boys. Tempy is on the bottom and Nibbler is on the top...










They were both sleeping but Nibbler opened his eyes when I tried to take the picture.


----------



## sarasmithhh

Omg such cute little sleepers!


----------



## sarah424

Loving all the cute photos! I need to go take more!


----------



## anawelch

I'm jealous, my boys are lazy except when the camera comes out. I can never get decent pictures of them, espically, not in their cage. The bars unfocuses my camera and if I open the door they come running.


----------



## Dan203

The lens on your cell phone should be smaller then the space between the bars so you have to put your phone right up to the bars and align the lens through a gap. I've gotten some good top down ones of all of them sleeping in the hanging bed together by setting my phone on top of the cage and shooting through the gap in the bars. Like this one...


----------



## lovemyfurries

Ah what a cute pic!


----------



## anawelch

Dan203 said:


> The lens on your cell phone should be smaller then the space between the bars so you have to put your phone right up to the bars and align the lens through a gap. I've gotten some good top down ones of all of them sleeping in the hanging bed together by setting my phone on top of the cage and shooting through the gap in the bars. Like this one...


I've tried that but they just like to sniff my phone lol. They are very light sleepers and the floor around their cage is very squeaky. This is as close as I can get before they wake up. As soon as their awake they are at the cage door


----------



## Dan203

Soft slippers and a very slow walk? 

My guys are easier to sneak up on now that we got the double critter nation because they typically sleep on the top floor so we can come in low and then pop up next to the cage.


----------



## anawelch

Its more of a weight thing. My bedroom is on the second floor and its a loft style bedroom. The whole entire upstairs squeaks and creaks and its carpetted. Even the stairs squeak and creak pretty bad.


----------



## anawelch

I'll never stop trying though lol


----------



## MinorRobot

I've been meaning to make a Meet My Rat thread for Claudia, but I need to sit down get the pics off my various devices first.
In the meantime...


----------



## Dan203

Another cute pile pic...

Poor Nibbler looks so smushed


----------



## Aeyna

I really love Remy's face in this pic, lol.









And then a little pile of my rat babies. ^_^


----------



## PawsandClaws

Cute pictures everyone! Here are some of mine!


----------



## sarah424

Love this thread!! Keep em coming!

Ok, so, this is not a rat photo but rat related. This is my pit bull Xena looking very put out watching me play with the rats on the bed. She wants to play with the girls too!


----------

